# What do you feed your pigeons???



## brownee (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, I have an 11 week old, hand-raised pigeon named Brownee. He was raised on Kaytee hand-feeding formula, and has been eating a pigeon/dove seed mix from petco. I would like to give him a pelleted diet such as Roudybush, but I do not know if this food is formulated for pigeons. I would love to know what you guys feed your birds, and would also like some good food treat ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Is this an inside bird? Pellets make the poo smell a little more. As for a treat they like saflower and peanuts, not much though or you will have a fat bird. What kind of pigeon is he/she?
Dave


----------



## brownee (Aug 9, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Is this an inside bird? Pellets make the poo smell a little more. As for a treat they like saflower and peanuts, not much though or you will have a fat bird. What kind of pigeon is he/she?
> Dave


Hi dave, 
Brownee is an indoor pigeon, I was told he is a brown and white roller pigeon, although I'm not for sure. His parents are smaller than homing pigeons and don't have the large roller pigeon body.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Being an indoor bird I would stay away from pellets and just use grain. Can you post a pic, we like pics here.
Dave


----------



## brownee (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is Brownee helping me in the office


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice looking bird.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

he is so cute  i feed pigeon feed that i get either from a place i order off line or on EBAY..if there is any feed stores close to you see if they sell pigeon feed loose or in small bags, they usually come in 25 or 50 lbs bags..


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

How much do you pay Brownee per hour to help you out in the office?


----------



## brownee (Aug 9, 2011)

sport14692 said:


> How much do you pay Brownee per hour to help you out in the office?


He is an intern so I don't have to pay him anything  lol


----------



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Brownee sure is a beautiful bird. Love the brown white combination.Best of luck with him. I feed the wild pigeons here and have only ever seen the brown/white combination twice in the 15 years I've been doing it. I think it's great he helps you out in the office - and for fee too. LOL I guess you could say he works for peanuts. LOL

I feed Hagen's pigeon food to my pet pigeon. I buy it in 25 lb bags at a local pet supply store and he seems to do quite well on it.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Wild Bird Seed /no corn / small blk sunflower seeds works well & u can buy small amounts as needed for 1 pigeon at WalMArt or hardware store. Looks like roller to me. good luck.


----------

